# MRC Power Station 8



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Digitrax DCS200 and a couple MRC Power Station 8s.

Since both are rated at 8 amps it seemed like they should work together but when I googled the MRC Power Station 8 I found this:

*"Well Randy you hit the nail on the head again. Here is what MRC said.

"the ad501 power station 8 is old technology and has not been made in approx. 8 years....[it was designed before the advent of sound decoders]
sound decoder equipped locos have a lot of capacitance and draw excessive power when the system is turned on...this is what overloads the ad501
you need to keep the locos on an unpowered parking track
turn on the advance
turn on the power station 8 and let it warm up so to speak,
then turn on the parking tracks one at a time as each loco warms up. "
I was not aware of the old technology part, I should of checked before I bought it. But these boosters are selling all over the place at their original price as new items of over $100. Still sealed in their original boxes.
With no mention anywhere of them being out dated. good thing I only paid $51 for this one.(new)

And I guess the reason it worked fine at first was there were less locos on layout. So what do I do? EH! EH! More power more sound locos, Then the problem shows up. 
And what is also misleading is that the Prod Adv. 2 was released around or the same time sound decoders started getting popular,and they stopped production(according to MRC) of that booster, and the Prod. Adv. manual recomends the Power Station 8. Go figure!!
And thanks to all. Truck."
*
It sounds like the MRC AD501 would not be a good choice for use with a Digitrax DCS200.

Does anyone have any experience good or bad with this combination in large scale?

I believe I once set up a Power Station 8 for a friend using an LGB Central Station 1 and it worked OK for him but he has since switched to Revolutions and track power.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

MRC in general does not make very good electronics, and clearly the circuit breaker is sensitive to surges.

Almost every MRC "transformer" I have had did not meet the published ratings in output capacity.

Rectifier failure is also a common problem.

So, the typical characteristics, combined with this specific model's problems would say don't do it.

Also, it's normally better to use a power supply with a bit more capacity (amperage) than is needed, like a 10 amp supply... I could go into a longer explanation why, but won't here.

Finally, since I have been in the hobby, most DCC operators have seen the wisdom of using a regulated supply.

I'd drop the $70 and buy a meanwell 10 amp regulated switching supply. You do have to be sure the Digitrax will take DC as an input, some DCC systems will only accept AC.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

MTS systems take either AC or DC, Zimo MX1 is AC only but the new zimo system yet to arrive is DC only input.
Interesting spec on MTS is the power pack by LGB is rated at 90va and the central station is 5 amps, but the central station supplies power to accessories as well as the track, therefore there is never a real 5 amps to the track, hence the need for the 55090 power extender which can be used just for track power.


----------

